

Firefox killing off favicon in nightly build - joedevon
https://msujaws.wordpress.com/2012/04/23/an-update-to-site-identity-in-desktop-firefox/

======
pippy
The favicon is still visible in the tab bar, having it in the address bar is a
security risk.

I'd much rather have no icon there - it's mystery meat to the novice user and
unnoticeable to the expert. It should be a large green slab during HTTPS
sessions like Chrome.

------
Aethaeryn
They're removing the favicon from the address bar. They're not "killing" them
altogether. They will still be on the browser tabs. This is similar to what
Chrome already does.

~~~
zobzu
Indeed. Note that the SSL page without an EV certificate is difficult to see
(shade of grey) compared to chrome.

------
msujaws
Yeah, this is a sensationalist title. We'll still have favicons in the
Awesomebar suggestions, tabs, and bookmarks.

~~~
joedevon
I didn't realize that when posting the title. There is now a comment
clarifying the tabs etc, but that wasn't there (I don't think) when I posted
it.

------
ryutin
Good moves. Glad to see the URI scheme as a visible part of the URL.

~~~
tedsuo
Yes, I am currently annoyed several times a day when I copy/paste a domain
from firefox and have to delete the http: from the front. Every time!!!

Edit: Looking again, I see they are not showing the scheme for non-secure
sites. So the annoyance continues.

~~~
gnu8
Suppose you just select the part that you want to copy instead of the whole
mess?

~~~
tedsuo
You can't, that's the whole problem. If you want the beginning of the domain,
it will automatically include the uri scheme. So you cannot copy foo.com, you
will always paste <http://foo.com>. 95% I want foo.com.

------
chrisrhoden
This is exactly the same behavior as Chrome already has. Linkbait, flagged.

~~~
varikin
Why is this linkbait? Firefox is not Chrome. This is a new change to Firefox
even if Chrome did it first.

~~~
ComputerGuru
Linkbait because of the title (not that I flagged). They're hardly being
killed off, they're just visible in one less place (and for a really, really
good reason, too).

